# Is this our fate?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

While reading this article, I couldn't help but think of parallels in out society. Specifically, places like Ferguson, Pruit-Igo, and other enclaves of welfare/drug ridden groups came to mind.

http://io9.com/how-rats-turned-their-private-paradise-into-a-terrifyin-1687584457

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

There have been a number of studies like this one with similar outcomes. The more "interesting" ones either fixed the resources where the population out grew them or simulated a sudden famine. I'm not sure these types of studies can be conducted anymore as it would upset PETA/ASPCA. The social scientists of the Democratic Party ignore the studies anyway because they value votes more than the people they have enslaved with their welfare/dependency programs.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Boy, you said a mouthful Mike.......very true


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup so instead of doing this type of experiment on animals cause that is just wrong. We are doing it in real life one on people, but most of us are not even aware of it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is this our fate?

Only for those who let it be.....mainly city folks....many of the rest of us are independently well armed and skilled and don't cotton to "free grazers". 

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Vol said:


> Is this our fate?
> 
> Only for those who let it be.....mainly city folks....many of the rest of us are independently well armed and skilled and don't cotton to "free grazers".
> 
> Regards, Mike


As Hank Jr. said A Country Boy Can Survive.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I remember learning about the Great Depression and coming home and asking my grandfather about it. He just laughed and said they were so poor, they couldn't tell the difference.

I do think if society collapses, rural folks are in a better situation to survive. "A country boy can survive", indeed.

Modern society is especially vulnerable. I heard a speaker talking about the number of cyber security "hits" on our electricity infrastructure. I seem to recall it numbered in the thousands per day and many originated from nations such as North Korea, China, and Iran. Knock out the power grid and things can go from bad to worse in a hurry.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Unfortunately, I live on the I-95 corridor between Washington, DC and New York City.
When the terrorists finally do set off a dirty nuke bomb, it'll likely be in one of those 2 cities.
I had nightmares last week. Even those who do live, looking past lives lost and injuries, look at what would happen to crops, livestock, the value of real estate, etc. in the affected area.
I kept thinking about the highways being bumper to bumper traffic-people fleeing west to get away from the cities on the coast.
The people who mean us harm are obviously already here planning it. However, can they assemble it, detonate it and cause mass destruction? From what I've read, they're very easy to build.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> The people who mean us harm are obviously already here planning it. However, can they assemble it, detonate it and cause mass destruction? From what I've read, they're very easy to build.


Relax, they are not that easy to build and there many hurdles to overcome. Sadly, the trend is more in the direction of asymmetrical warfare. The primary strategic objective of asymmetrical warfare is psychological, not military. The other strategic objective is to win the hearts and minds of potential sympathizers and supporters, thereby gaining financial and logistic support, safe haven, and the ability to recruit new combatants. No asymmetrical organization or movement can survive or achieve its objectives without significant outside support. Causing disruption and chaos through cyber attacks on critical infrastructure, currency manipulation, or shutting down critical supply lines is much harder to protect against. The psychological warfare aspects are more insidious because it is the "death of a thousand cuts". It's the cumulative effect that does you in. We are bombarded with it every day in the form of email rumors, highly biased "news" reports, advertising, etc. Once you can manage to turn the "rats" on each other, they will do a lot more damage to themselves than you could ever accomplish through conventional military means and its a whole lot cheaper.

ISIL (or whatever you want to call them) are extremely adept at this. They are very interesting to watch.....from a distance. I was in Erbil, Iraq when they got within about 20 km of the city, shortly after taking Mosul. One of the things that I never saw reported was their psychological techniques. The Aynkawah district in Erbil is predominantly Christian. They had the phone numbers of just about every Christian there and were calling them at night telling them what was going to happen to them and their families...stating individual children's names. They also had phone numbers for members of the security services and Peshmerga. That caused more disruption and chaos than anything else they could do and they could do it without wasting a bullet. Their videos, reporting of sex-slaves, and other atrocities are designed to reinforce the fear and are used for recruiting. For a small group, they are very, very effective. Unfortunately, they are likely giving us a view of future wars. The Russians are doing very similar in Ukraine. The days of military against military on a large fields of battle are over. It costs too much do do and it takes too long to rebuild.......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Relax"
Yeah, Easy for you to say. I'm 100 miles north of ground zero (DC) and 100 miles south of ground zero (NY), with about 25 million people concentrated between them. Its a creepy feeling living within an area code or 2 of the 911 attack.

Dirty nuke bombs are very easy to build. Its just a conventional bomb (like a fertilizer/diesel bomb) with nuclear waste surrounding it. The waste can be stolen from construction site, a hospital, etc. That shit could get thrown for miles and render a couple square miles a dead zone full of radioactivity.

Right now, I'd rather be living in the south, around well armed Christians and ********.
Better stock up, Obamas fast tracking bans on AR15 ammo!!!!! lol


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Right now, I'd rather be living in the south, around well armed Christians and ********.
> Better stock up, Obamas fast tracking bans on AR15 ammo!!!!! lol


I used to hunt in the Western Part of your State. As I recall, the first day of deer season is a State Holiday and it was impossible to staff a project or get much done for that first week because the vast majority of PA's residents were armed to the teeth, wearing international orange and engaging in the bonding ritual called "Deer Camp". I suspect you'll be safe. All the guys I knew in PA had more guns than I did.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Mike120 said:


> I used to hunt in the Western Part of your State. As I recall, the first day of deer season is a State Holiday and it was impossible to staff a project or get much done for that first week because the vast majority of PA's residents were armed to the teeth, wearing international orange and engaging in the bonding ritual called "Deer Camp". I suspect you'll be safe. All the guys I knew in PA had more guns than I did.


ssssssshhhhhhhh! I resemble thAt remark.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Western PA and the Eastern, PA Philadelphia/Wilmington suburbs bare about as much resemblance as a Texan country boy to a NYC liberal. lol
Everyone in PA calls anything outside Philadelphia "Pennsyltucky".
Now I am a "country boy", but theres a lot of libs in the nearby cities.
Anti-gun, pro big govt liberals that dont care if their politicians lie.

Hell, Joe Biden's home is 4 miles south of me!!!
'Nuff said!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Western PA and the Eastern, PA Philadelphia/Wilmington suburbs bare about as much resemblance as a Texan country boy to a NYC liberal. lolEveryone in PA calls anything outside Philadelphia "Pennsyltucky".Now I am a "country boy", but theres a lot of libs in the nearby cities.Anti-gun, pro big govt liberals that dont care if their politicians lie.Hell, Joe Biden's home is 4 miles south of me!!!'Nuff said!


Shoot them first if the crap hits the fan......or they'll b wanting something of yours


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

When I was hunting in PA, I always had visions of Julie Andrews, dressed in orange, singing "The hills are alive with the sound of gunfire"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hell, we just elected a Liberal governor, Tom Wolf.
He's going to raise taxes by 5 billion.
out of 50 states, 31 have republican governors.
Sadly, PA was the only state that elected a democrat.
Weve got millions of ******** in Pennsyltucky, but theres more liberals in the cities.


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

I feel your pain. I've been to DC and NYC. I have never in my life wanted to get home from traveling on business so bad as when I spent a couple of days in NYC and it wasn't even on my dime.

American by birth. Texan by the grace of God.


----------

